# ClassFactory cannot supply requested class ?



## fidel (Sep 26, 2004)

im trying to play a movie...and ClassFactory cannot supply requested class with windows media player is what i get..how do i fix it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.code101.com/Code101/DisplayArticle.aspx?cid=51


----------

